# Report: Smartphones, Not Computers, Drive the Most Facebook Use



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> According to comScores new Mobile Metrix 2.0 report released Monday, Facebooks mobile usage is on the rise. In fact, the report revealed that Facebook users spent more time accessing the social network on smartphones than on computers in March.
> 
> Facebook users spent an average of 441 minutes  or 7 hours, 21 minutes  accessing the social network via smartphones during the month. By comparison, users spent 391 minutes  or 6 hours, 31 minutes  checking out Facebook on PCs.


More


----------



## poaform (May 10, 2012)

until they start advertising on the mobile phone this is not good for zuck


----------



## nik_d (May 14, 2012)

It makes more sense. People generally need something to do on the move. Thus, it drives traffic. It is inconvenient to play games on the move. So people end up facebooking or reading emails.


----------



## Jessie101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Technically, a "smart phone" is a computer. In many ways it is far more powerful than PCs of not too long ago. I use the mobile app more often than the PC browser version. If the smartphone version starts getting cluttered with ads, then I'm abandoning the site altogether.


----------

